# UPRATED R35 INTERCOOLER



## Craigo (Sep 8, 2019)

looking to upgarde from my stock intercooler


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a forge intercooler kit, brand new in the box


----------



## Craigo (Sep 8, 2019)

How much are you looking for 
Where are you based


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

£1500ono based in glasgow can post


----------



## Craigo (Sep 8, 2019)

can you contact me 07873148342


----------

